# Nelsonville, Ohio looking for judges 10/15 & 16



## beardjp (Oct 14, 2010)

The Ohio Smoked Meat & Barbecue Festival is running a little short on CBJ Judges.  We could use another 12 -15 if there is anyone interested.  The competition is October 15 and 16 in Nelsonville, Ohio.  If your interested please go to www.ohiobbq.com to get more information.  Thanks everyone!!!


----------

